# Just bought a new case ih farmall 45. Snow Box???



## KCLawnTamer (Dec 10, 2008)

I just bought a case ih farmall 45 and was wondering if anyone has a
farmall or dx (same tractor) or even a new holland same size with a snow box or a snow plow on it... How well did it work... I am going to use it next year and was wondering which way to go... I have a loader on it... I am getting a 7' hydro swing blade for the back, so that is taken care of... Just need to know a proven method for the front from someone that has the same rig... It is open station... I alreadtplan on putting wheel weights in rear wheels... It looks like I can put the front weight adapter of the JX series on the front... It is lower profile than the weights and weighs alot by itself...

Thanks in advance...


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

I would say 6 or 7' pusher


----------



## Peterbilt (Apr 28, 2007)

I would say start with an aftermarket cab with a heater. Its going to get real cold no matter what you have on the front or the back.

J.


----------

